# Science Diet Large Puppy Breed Food



## lac (Dec 31, 2008)

When we got Piper 3 weeks ago she was Science Diet Puppy food so we kept her on it not wanted to "rock the boat" so to speak. However, we also bought the SD-Large Breed Puppy Food thinking when she adjusted we would gradually switch her over. My husband opened the the bag to the SD-Large Breed Puppy last night and thought the nuggets were too big for her. She is 15wks now and 15 lbs.  Any thoughts?

Also whats the benefit of giving the large breed vs the reg puppy food?

thanks


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

They're not too big. We've had puppies on SD large breed puppy food from the breeder and kept them on it for a few weeks (like you said to not rock the boat and change too many things all at once) and they always did fine. 

Large breed puppy food is supposed to be better because it promotes slower growth. Many people never even bother with puppy food and go right to adult food.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky
> Large breed puppy food is supposed to be better because it promotes slower growth. Many people never even bother with puppy food and go right to adult food.


And many people would NEVER feed SD in any form.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Science Diet is one food I would NEVER feed.

Ingredients of SD Large Breed Puppy:

Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Soybean Oil, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Fish Oil, Potassium Citrate, Iodized Salt, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, L-Lysine, Calcium Carbonate, vitamins (L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, minerals (Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Tryptophan, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, L-Carnitine, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

The only meat in there I see is "chicken by product meal." How about some "chicken meal" for good meats and bones? How about more meat than grain? After all, we're feeding a carnivore here, not a cow.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We never had Rocky on puppy food. We did try many brands (never SD) before we found a food that worked well for him. He has food allergies so finding a forumla for him was a process.

When you are ready I would switch your pup to a different food. If I am not mistaken alot of GSD have allergies to corn, Gluten Corn Meal and Sorghum.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If that's your pup in your avi, she's adorable. 

Agreed, SD is kinda yucky and dry. Yes I've tasted it wondering why my picky female wouldn't eat it. 

My pup has been on an all life stages food since before I got him. Some people say that an ALS slows down their growth - with shepherds you don't want them to grow too fast. 

First Otto was on Canidae food, then his breeder wanted him on FROMM. He's been on it 2 months and I'm very pleased with Fromm 4 star duck and sweet potato. It's not terribly expensive, the picky older dog likes it and personally, I don't think it tastes bad at all, kinda like overcooked chinease food duck.


----------



## lac (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice. I never had a pup and am very new at this. My last shep was my husbands before I met him. When i finally met her she was 3. I miss her terribly. And boy do i appreciate the old girl so much more now that we have a 'crazy' pup! LOL...

I personally never likes SD. Its smells horrible (do all dog foods smell this bad! LOL).... however, she has had so many other issues since we rescued her and got her home changing the food was not something i wanted to risk. 

I do hope to get her off SD completely at some point. My last dog was on Purina One and she did great on it. Now too many recalls. Not going to chance it. 
THanks again


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, no all dog food doesn't smell bad. Good rule to follow when picking the new food, if corn meal is the number one ingredient, your dog will end up looking corn fed (fat)

Here's a link to ratings for dog food. 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

While some food maybe more expensive to buy the bag, you would feed less than the corn based foods so they end up costing the same.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

Another GREAT site for researching foods and ingredients.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

And another great site for researching foods:
http://www.dogaware.com/


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaIf that's your pup in your avi, she's adorable.
> 
> Agreed, SD is kinda yucky and dry. Yes I've tasted it wondering why my picky female wouldn't eat it.
> 
> ...


Jenn - seriously? You tasted the food?







My son has done it on a bet. I have tried Rockys food too as long as I cooked it. LOL


----------

